# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Копилка идей

## kiara

В этой теме давайте будем оставлять все идеи о мастер-классах в клубе.
Что интересно вам, или что вы сами можете предложить. Вообщем - любые подходящие идеи клуба мысли.
Текущие идеи:
1. МК по новогодним укршениям (на НГ встрече).
2. МК посвященный Рождеству ( в обработке...)
3. МК Екатерины Вард по афродезиакам (ищем желающих, намечаем дату).
4. МК танцы для мам с малышами.
5. МК по валянию шерсти.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Заяц со стихами. Оч.легкий мастер-класс. Собираюсь сделать завтра такого и петельку, чтобы на елку повесить.

http://community.livejournal.com/mas...2.html?#cutid1

----------


## Stace

Классно! как раз к китайскому новому году зайчика можно и сделать!))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Скачет зайка маленький / Около заваленки.
Быстро скачет зайка / Ты его поймай-ка! 

Вот еще легкий мастер-класс по зайцам. Я от таких ручных просто в восторге!

http://pinigina.livejournal.com/2308.html

----------


## kiara

Зайцы хороши!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
У меня вопрос-предложение.
Есть желание у тех, кто не смог быть на МК, получить т.с. его техническое описание?
Вообщем, хотите ли вы, чтобы те МК, что можно, мы выкладывали здесь в сети? Например первый, по бумаге. Сегодня было очень весело "варить супчик" из бумаги))))) Этот этап дети с радостью освоили, а вот заканчивали за них с не меньшим азартом - мамы))))

----------


## yakudza

Конечно да! Я сегодня пока бегала фоткать наверняка что-то прослушала, да и вообще на слух хуже воспринимаю, чем "на глаз")))
Если можно, то надо обязательно!

----------


## kiara

Хорошо) Сделаю! На слух наверняка было не просто - детский хор, плюс эхо и общее веселье - отвлекало от сути процесса, я хоть и старалась погромче вещать)) Тем более, я две технологии рассказывал - для детей и по-взрослому)) 
P.S. девчонки, у кого есть фото моментов МК -  скиньте,пожалуйста, а я здесь их встрою для наглядности.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Думаю, что орг.составу клуба Леля можно уже думать в сторону выездного семейного лагеря. Ну там формат выходных на базе какой-нибудь базы же отдыха. + мастер классы, танцы, игры и что еще выдумается. Готова участвовать в мозговом штурме по выдумыванию!

----------


## kiara

Да, была такая мысль светлая у меня))))
И первый "пробный шар" - посетить вот этот музей http://usadba-bereginya.narod.ru/museum.html ну и МК там же провести.
Скажем в мае, ближе ко второй половине, чтоб тепло, солнышко и травка)

----------


## mamaRita

идея выездного лагеря мне очень нравится :Smile:  Оксан, а где этот музей территориально? Сколько до него ехать?

----------


## kiara

Калужская область,  село Козлово - это по Киевскому, за Детчино. По времени, ну минут 40 может (хотя, смотря как ехать)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://deti-v-semje.livejournal.com/1560903.html
понравилось.

----------


## kiara

Олесь, запись подзамочная)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Присоединись к сообществу. Там хорошее бывает!

----------


## yakudza

Предлагаю провести в Леле:

1. Мастер-класс по основам детской фотографии: композиция, настройки, режимы, эффекты. (Попросить кого-то из наших пап))))
2. Мастер-класс по хороводам. Можно попробовать организовать тоже собственными силами. Очень понравилось, как это было ещё в Таисе.
3. Мастер-класс по колыбельным. Взять и выучить одну-две красивые колыбельные (мелодию и один куплет, остальные куплеты распечатать и раздать).

Как вам?

----------


## Веснушка

на все сто согласна с якудзой! все это хочу! еще хотела спросить про детский утренник. наверняка клуб немо будет проводить. но может мы скинемся на чисто лельский? какие вообще планы у клуба, Киара?

----------


## kiara

Хороводы на Рождество и Святки хотела. Или раньше хотите?
По колыбельным - оочень интересная идея, а есть кандидаты подходящие для нашего научения? Или сами справимся? Мне видится что-то старое-доброе-милое-русское) Поищу в этом направлении.
По фото-это МК ДЛЯ детей или о съемке детей? 
У меня еще планы на кулинарный)
А с декабря МК по подготовке к НГ и Рождеству хотелось. Все-таки зазвать к нам Олесю Матвееву с МК по керамике.
Все обсуждаем, предлагаем, обдумываем)

----------


## kiara

> еще хотела спросить про детский утренник. наверняка клуб немо будет проводить. но может мы скинемся на чисто лельский? какие вообще планы у клуба, Киара?


 Немо, конечно будет делать праздники-куда ж без этого)
Чисто Лельсикй тоже был в планах, но мне вот больше видится не НГ, а Рождество. И ооочень мечтавю вытащить Лелю таки на улицу)))) На снег, в  сугробы, с санями, костром, горячим чаем и вкусняшками)

----------


## yakudza

Хороводы на Рождество - согласна.
Фото мастер-класс, конечно же, для мам))) Думаю, не обязательно все МК ориентировать на детей. 
Леля на улице  - сильно за!
Про колыбельные. Может есть у нас кто-то поющий? Возьмитесь, а?

----------


## Веснушка

Я за Рождество!!! хоть может благодаря леле мы Рождество больше почитать будем. можно и хороводы на Рождество, и на улицу супер! с горками, песнями! со своей стороны могу предложить мастер-класс по поделкам из макарон, я сюжет с гошей снимала -  получалось здорово. так что я могу провести. а насчет колыбельных - мы и сами справиться можем - кто диск принесет, кто сам споет. и тексты напечатать можно. так что только свистите.

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики!
Появилась вот такая идея - давайте проведем Суфийский базар!
_Справка *Что такое Суфийский базар? На "Суфийском базаре" у каждого будет возможность найти ответ на этот вопрос. Суфийский базар – это не бесплатный рынок. Его суть намного глубже. Это и освобождение от материальных привязанностей, и энергетический обмен посредством вещей.*_

Принести можно что угодно – это может быть что-то рукодельное, книжка, рисунок, игрушка, предмет одежды. Главное условие – это не должна быть совсем ненужная вещь, которую легко выбросить. Это может быть та вещь, которая вам дорога, но с ней уже можно, но всё еще трудно расстаться.
По восторженным отзывам участников это очень мощная энергическая практика. 
Это освобождение от привязанности к вещам!
Сначала все собираются, раскладывают свои сокровища.  В урочный час, по определенным правилам, каждый возьмет что-то свое. То, что действительно пришлось по душе.

Как вам такая задумка? Мне кажется, это интересно и весело)
Давайте попробуем - проведем в Леле, а там, может, устроим на весь город)))))))))))
*И давайте поактивнее включимся в обсуждение, зима закончилась, весна уже почти на исходе, а мы все никак не проснемся)))))))))

----------


## yakudza

Супер! Я за))

----------


## летняя мама

Эх, знал бы прикуп, жил бы в Сочи!
В связи с отсутствием в квартире места для размножающихся в геометрической прогрессии книг приняла волевое решение расстаться с журналами "Мой ребенок2, "9 месяцев", "Мама&папа", "здоровье школьника" и т.д, которые регулярно покупала с 2002 года.  И выбросить было жалко, и отдать некому.Никто брать не хотел. Вчера вот со слезами на глазах отнесла к мусорным бакам.
А вообще, много у нас плюшевых друзей детства, деревянных игрушек, кубиков, развивалок и детских вещичек в отличном состоянии. И дороги они сердцу, и складывать их некуда. 
Если будете на "весь город" устраивать, зовите!

----------


## yakudza

здесь еще об этом мероприятии:

http://domilucka.livejournal.com/66651.html

----------


## yakudza

Поддерживаю идею встретиться 7-го! МК можно придумать какой-нибудь осенний. Сейчас самое то время, чтобы что-то смастерить из листьев, каштанов, желудей, шишек. У кого-нибудь есть "рецепты" с картинками?

----------


## летняя мама

> У кого-нибудь есть "рецепты" с картинками?


Посмотрите вот здесь http://www.kokokokids.ru/2012/09/blog-post_9.html
Мне очень птичье гнездышко с яичками из желудей понравилось  и стрекозка))
там, кстати, и другие посты интересные, про летние забавы , например.

А мы на днях *розочки из кленовых листьев* делали, Красиво получилось. Если в поисковике набрать, много ссылок с МК.

----------


## Амина

Розы шикарны) МК я не смотрела, но фото.... К примеру...

----------


## yakudza

Супер! Ну значит для начала берем все по обувной коробочке, и на прогулку в парк за материалом!))))

----------


## kiara

У меня хороший запас каштанов и соберу шишек!
*Летняя мама-Оля, приходите уже к нам!!!

----------


## Jazz

> У меня хороший запас каштанов и соберу шишек!


Гы, мне почему-то кажется, что у нас у всех сейчас хороший запас каштанов! 

А мы с Тимом в прошлом году еще вот так делали - там, где восковыми карандашами по белой бумаге. Тоже с Кококо))) На МК, конечно, не тянет, но как часть общеосенней темы вполне. Просто я тогда в полном восторге была от этого действа, чуть ли не больше, чем Тим!

----------


## летняя мама

> У меня хороший запас каштанов и соберу шишек!
> *Летняя мама-Оля, приходите уже к нам!!!


Оксана, спасибо за приглашение!
Буду рада , если получится прийти.
То что 7-го в 12 в Немо с коробочкой листьев-шишек я поняла. А что еще надо?(вкусняшки, тапочки или босиком и т.д.?) А папы тоже приходят?

----------


## kiara

Папам мы особенно и отдельно рады)!!! Они, папы, нас не часто балуют своим присутствием)
Вкусняшки у нас Марина сделает-наш Лельский торт! Мы обычно скидываемся по 200 р и все - торт+чай и Немо к нашим услугам на 3 часа. Тапки сейчас вполне уместны, в зоне кафе у нас плитка, бывает, что особо мерзлявым ногам холодно. Но в основном обувь редко кто надевает))
Можно по желанию прихватить что-то с собой, типа фрукты,что-то домашнее, но это как кто уже сам хочет.
Приходите все - мы будем очень рады!!! Пора развиртуализироваться)))

----------


## yakudza

Идея для нового сезона в Леле: давайте Хвастаться!

Самодельные игрушки, обновки (в т.ч. юбки, платья), вкусняшки, фото-снимки, да мало ли что ещё!!! *полянки в картонных коробках)))))*
Объявляем тему заранее, и каждый решает, чем будет хвалиться: хочешь неси готовое, хочешь сотвори что-то за неделю! Меня бы это сильно подстегнуло к творчеству!

Ещё в рамках этой идеи можно трансформировать МК. Насколько я понимаю, нам часто бывает сложновато ороганизовать его в клубе, всё-таки с ребятами мало получается помастерить, они разбегаются, а мы поскорей доделываем, чтобы за ними поглядывать. Поэтому предлагаю заранее оговорить тему и, возможно, накидать ссылок (как с осенним МК), дома сделать, с ребятами или без - это уж как получится. А в Леле уже хвастаться результатом, обсуждать рецепт, делиться выкройками!

Как вам?

----------


## yakudza

в свете теории Альфи Кона, хвалиться никто не хочет?)))

----------


## kiara

Нууу, теория то не об этом)
Хвалиться можно начать без всякой темы, просто у кого что есть - тот берет и приносит - "а смотрите, девочки, что у нс есть)))!"
Темы, что-то, в последний год идут тугоооооо, я не знаю - почему, но посмотрите - работать с темами никто особо не хочет, что мы сделали последнего - год назад Пижамную вечеринку,  с тех пор - всёёёёёё, ни МК, ни фотосеты, ни вечеринки - ноль поддержки и реакции.
Пространство Лели делаем мы сами, хотите что-то изменить,  я только "за"!!! Но нужно брать и делать, я же не могу и не должна проводить все МК сама. Пишите, кто хочет/может провести что-то, что нужно для этого. Я уже давно просила об этом, но желающих было немного)

----------


## Веснушка

а мне Марина Глушенкова рассказала, что нашла замечательную девушку которая за вполне символичекую плату провдет МК по творчеству.... как вам? я хочу порукодельничать, потому что детки уже хорошо играют сами. почему бы нет?

----------


## polya

Мое предложение: можно устроить пиратскую вечеринку. Ну атребуты - понятно какие+обсановка Лели способствует. Из конкурсов на ум идет только перетягивание  каната (могу принести канат). Какие-то командные игры, как вариант.

Мастер-класс: можно нарисовать с детьми карту сокровищь (каждый свою или одну большую на ватмане) на предворительно "состаренной" бумаге. Могу приготовить бумагу или сделать ее прям там (только утюг нужен будет), украсить ее, а по весне сокровища по ней искать)

----------


## polya

Можно еще игрушки к новому году пошить (материала у меня полно, я в том году на всю елку шила), но наверное рано еще?

----------


## yakudza

отличная идея! мне нравится!

----------


## kiara

Пиратскую можно)))) *у нас, правда, в Немо уже нервно икают при этих словах))))))но мы-то не делали в Леле))
Так что - запросто можно успеть до НГ сделать!

*А я к НГ идею принесла - а не хотите ли фотосет "Ретро-рождество" с Надей Шашловой?
Если тема будет поддержана в целом, накидаем картинок, как это может быть, подробно опишем подготовку -антураж, ну и от кол-ва участников будет зависеть и цена.*

----------


## Амина

Я хочу Ретро-рождество!!!

----------


## kiara

Ой, как нас с тобой многоооооо)
Готова будешь отсняться в конце ноября- начале декабря?

----------


## Амина

Аааа, ну мне же картинки нужны! Мне же сшить чета надо!!! Я канешн очень постараюсь... Хотя бы детей тогда...

----------


## kiara

На ушко расскажу)

----------


## kiara

Девочки!
А вот есть у меня задумка *послушать сейчас информацию про Аюрведу. Для начала несколько лекций, чтобы понять-разобраться. Если станет интересным-продолжить можно.*
Как вам такая идея? В формате Лели, по воскресеньям, на час-полтора, дальше наш чай и душевные разговоры. Попробовать можно по 100 р с человека.
Напишите, кому это будет также интересно, я переговорю с человеком, который вполне может с нами поработать. Он весьма занятой, но может что-то и сложится во взаимоудобный вариант.

----------


## Kusya

Мне эта тема очень интересна! А можно узнать кто именно будет лекции читать?

----------


## kiara

Хочу пригласить Игоря Полунина. По крайней мере мы договариваемся о пробных парочке лекций.
http://vk.com/id11326624

----------


## Kusya

Я слышала о нем, но на лекцию к нему пока не довелось попасть.

----------


## kiara

Вот и я никак не могу выбраться, решила привести Магомета к горе))))) 
Игорь, в принципе, обдумывает мое предложение, если нас соберется хотя бы человек 10-думаю очень даже сможем договориться.

----------


## yakudza

я за
********

----------


## Амина

мне интересно

----------


## kiara

Уже четверо) Или еще 4?))

----------


## freedom

А куда в формате Лели деваются детки? :Wink:  Если рядом где-то, тогда и я присоединюсь...

----------


## kiara

Они везде)))) в лабиринте игровом резвятся, носятся по залу, периодически присоединяются к нам, питаются))) Там у нас 140 метров, три полноценных помещения для развлечения детей и хоть какого-то подобия "работы" для нас)
Но это есс-но, не академические лекции, формат Лели - это даааа) не каждый лектор поймет) надеюсь мы не напугаем Игоря Полунина))

----------


## freedom

Тогда меня запишите=)

----------


## kiara

Пять человек-чего-то маловато...
Не интересно никому больше?

----------


## MARY

присоединюсь))) когда?

----------


## MARY

а кого ты хочешь позвать в качестве лектора?

----------


## kiara

Марин - шестая)
Провести, как наберется нас хотя бы с десяток, в обычное наше Лельское воскресенье, состыковавшись с Игорем.
А позвать - Игоря Полунина, там в теме чуть раньше, я ссылку давала на его страничку, там можно послушать и лекции в его исполнении.

----------


## polya

Я как бы хочу, но мне уже обещать неудобно... У  нас у папы теперь 6-ти дневная раб неделя, зачастую с командировками и остается один выходной - и часто куча каких-то планов и дел...

Если звезды сойдутся - я присоеденюсь, с вашего позволения) Так что меня - под вопросом.

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики! А меня посетила вот такая мысль сейчас: в связи с почти невозможностью купить билеты в Калуге на небольшие новогодние программы,устроить Новогоднюю программу для Лели!
Что предлагаю-у нас в Немо есть планы на этот год снова запустить утреники,есть хорошие ребята и программы детские. Но нам же "общий" утренник не айс- так вот,предлагаю "купить" у Немо утренник с программой и повеселиться! У нас как всегда посиделки-чай,вкусняшки,болтушки,у детей театральная программа со всеми вытекающими делами) подарки можем сами придумать,многие сладкое не едят или едят?))) 
Как вам идея? 
По цене-сегодня все узнаю,по датам тоже!
Можно чудесно повеселиться и встретиться! А то ж давно не виделись все вместе!
Даже вот полумалось,что можно сделать дискотеку для себя)))) то есть для взрослых)))) у нас есть шикарный диджей-ведущий,он со старшими ребятами работает, никто не хочет тряхнуть стариной на дискотеке?))))

----------


## Амина

О, супер-супер, я двумя руками за утренник!

----------


## mamaRita

Я тоже за утренник, отлично придумано, Оксан! :Wink:

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, а что там с утренником лельским, получатся что-нибудь? Очень хочется увидеться, соскучилась по всем! Если не получается, может подумаем, где и когда встретимся?

----------


## kiara

Рит,ну ты наблюдаешь кого-то еще здесь?)))) кроме нас и Маринки?) Утренник стоит 4000р-это то,что я должна отдать коллективу за представление.  На 3-4 желающих -ну больно круто выходит))))прям как елка в Кремле)) на сегодняшний день уже если и звать коллектив,то только вечером,все расписано и у нас и у них. 
Либо мы сами все делаем в формате Лели)) но это явно уже после 31 декабря,Немо на все дни занят и утром и днем и вечером. На выхи есть Сосновый бор,но хорошо бы снежка дождаться).
А так-смотрите,решайте ))

----------


## mamaRita

Ясно, Оксаночка. Народ, вас тут правда нет?.. Или может обсудим, как нам собратьсяя - на утреннике или ещё где? :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

я тут! утренник уже, видимо, не актуально. А собраться в праздничные выхи - это святое!

----------


## Веснушка

я тут, но мои мальчишки попеременно сопливые пока.... поэтому даже и не писала. что будет на выхах не знаю, но увидеться тоже хочется!

----------

